# New bow hunter in training



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

She just turned 9!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Your hunting days are over now! keep her at it.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Yup I bought her 12 square bales for a target today.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Keep her at it. Lots of fun to be had with her.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Man that looks like my kind of target. I think even I could hit that one.

Good on ya for your gal. Reminds me of shooting cardboard boxes in my front yard in the 50's. Never could get a complete "pass through." Only one side penetration.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks guys! She wants a quiver and a camo outfit now  . I told her I'd get it for her when she could hit a bullseye. She tried for 2hrs till sundown yesterday but missed it. She can't wait till schools out to try again!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

That is fantastic, having raised two bowhunting daughters myself...that warms my heart.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Loosen that left hand grip, back foot down and straighten that back up girl!!!

Sheeshh!!!


LOL- Just kidding- Wish more kids would take it up. Good stuff.


----------



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

Good for her!!! Way to go DaddY-O. I'm really liking that target. If you really want to set the hooks in her, bring her to a 3D shoot... My 9 year old son has made friends all over Tx shooting 3D shoots.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Bullseye!! She's getting better every day.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great shot, congrats!


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow! Your bow hunting expenses just doubled! lol, .....priceless memories


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

fishingwithhardheadkings said:


> Wow! Your bow hunting expenses just doubled! lol, .....priceless memories


Yes sir! My buddy is giving me two 3d bear targets for free


----------



## bigdaddyflo (Jul 27, 2012)

"Yet these are not the reasons why we shoot the bow: we do it because we love it, and this is no reason; it is an emotion difficult to explain." Saxton Pope - HUNTING WITH THE BOW AND ARROW.
You are lucky, I had to buy bows, arrows, cases, etc for four of us! Keep the practices positive and you will have a lifelong shooting/hunting buddy! Ballons, small toys, etc placed on the bales will make the practice much more fun for both of you, and she will concentrate much more on hitting her target!


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

bigdaddyflo said:


> "Yet these are not the reasons why we shoot the bow: we do it because we love it, and this is no reason; it is an emotion difficult to explain." Saxton Pope - HUNTING WITH THE BOW AND ARROW.
> You are lucky, I had to buy bows, arrows, cases, etc for four of us! Keep the practices positive and you will have a lifelong shooting/hunting buddy! Ballons, small toys, etc placed on the bales will make the practice much more fun for both of you, and she will concentrate much more on hitting her target!


----------

